# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  Render/Plaster after fireplace removal

## aaronjthompson

(If this should be in the rendering section can the moderator please move it). 
I have removed a fireplace and need to quickly render/plaster over the brickwork. 
I haven't been able to get a professional as this needs to be done this weekend - a late decision prior to the arrival of the floor sanders next Tuesday. 
I want a smooth hard (cement) plaster finish over whatever the approx. 1cm render base (nearly 50 year old house and wall surfaces are very hard and knock resistant - a feature I'd like to keep). 
Can anybody give me tips on: 
- recipes for both initial render and final plaster
- suggested techniques to ensure final finish is smooth and the patch is invisible. 
I am a neat and tidy worker and would prefer not to do this but need to get it done by Monday latest. 
See photo (fireplace yet to be bricked over):  Fireplace_zpsdf3b0d33.jpg Photo by aaronjthompson | Photobucket

----------

